

Things I’ve Stopped Saying - sinak
https://medium.com/@beaugunderson/things-i-ve-stopped-saying-fa7dea0bf317

======
duffdevice
This is a good step in the right direction, but this piece is still incredibly
insensitive. Using words at all is literacy privilege. The author really needs
to start thinking about people who either can't speak, or have lost the
ability to speak. Not to mention the fact that there are millions of infants
and mentally disabled people on this planet who can't even read, let alone
speak. Sorry if I have offended you with this harsh response, but I'm still
feeling extremely triggered by the brash insensitivity on display in this
post.

~~~
mundo
I had never thought of this before, but now that my eyes have been opened and
I have spent a good fifteen minutes absorbing my new reality, I shall go forth
to lecture the great unwashed masses about what bigoted jerks they are.

------
Jemaclus
I've stopped saying "It works for me," because if it worked for you, you
wouldn't be complaining about it. It therefore behooves me to accept your
statement at face value and see if we can determine why it is not working for
you -- whether said failure is my fault or not. Maybe it's user error, maybe
it's a bug. Either way, I should identify the cause of the problem.

------
lsiunsuex
I've stopped using the word pop in favor of soda. Soda sounds more
professional.

~~~
degenerate
soda goes the weasel

